# Dwarf Gouramis with Crystal Red Shrimp



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

in my 10 gal I have two yellow and red dwarf gouramis calle dying and yang. They nip, a lot. They are hungry, all the time. 

My substrate means my CRS are camoflaged, but sometimes the gouramis get too close. I want a less stressful environment to breed CRS.


I feed my gouramis alot, they always seem to be hungry. flakes, microflakes, bloodworms, algae wafers, plant debris, you name it they eat it.. 


Should I just give my CRS more hiding spots? Or rehome the gouramis?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

The only time I ever see shrimps wander worry-free through the entire tank is when they are in a shrimp-only tank. They see other fish as potential predators so they hide quite a bit. Rehoming the gouramis would be your best bet.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have pretty brave cherry shrimp myself but thats because I try to over plant the tank. 

You could always try with more hiding spots before rehoming if you really like the gourami. Breeding would always be slow or non existent with predators around.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

im thinking of a cave for the cherries to hide behind. or a tank divider. 

the gouramis are a fit for the tank. 

hrm.. the crs wont do well in a 5 gal will they?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> im thinking of a cave for the cherries to hide behind. or a tank divider.
> 
> the gouramis are a fit for the tank.
> 
> hrm.. the crs wont do well in a 5 gal will they?


How many CRS do you have?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*shrimps*

i noticed my shrimp poppulation dwindling , i had a female betta and dwarf gouramis . i moved the fish for now till i figure out what to doo more plants are in order , so for now its just assassin snails , mts snails and two danios
i know in prev post dark, rec i use corycats ,in tank any other middle tank swimming fish that would be good for the tank that wont bother the shrimp


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The CRS should be fine in a 5 gallon tank, unless you have hundreds of them.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I have 6 shrimps. Picked them up the morning after delivery from Big Al's Scarborough. They have coloured up nicely. I think I have mostly A grade. Would be a nice S if the white was more prominent on some.

I'm going to try some terracotta plant dishes inverted for some hide-outs. Might even get to covered them with moss when it arrives from Malaysia. 

I spend a good chunk of my day hunting out the crs. they are camo'd with my gravel but they seem to have a few spots they like more than others.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

also, i seem to keep calling them cherries, which they are not. Crystal Red shrimp. A-B grade. I picked the brightest and most white from the mixed A-C grade tank at big als scarborough


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> in my 10 gal I have two yellow and red dwarf gouramis calle dying and yang. They nip, a lot. They are hungry, all the time.
> 
> My substrate means my CRS are camoflaged, but sometimes the gouramis get too close. I want a less stressful environment to breed CRS.
> 
> ...


Gouramis will eat everything they can put in them mouth and they have a big mouth.
Hiding places will help for some degree, but this is not a real solution.

You'd better to start a shrimp only tank.


----------

